# Few pictures from florida



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im after some reviews of the pictures i have taken while I'm in florida, iv not been doing photography very long and use a basic kit: Canon 1100D with either 18-55mm lens or a 55-250mm lens. Im open to advice on how to improve if required. The photos are unedited as don't have my computer here.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.

A side of Florida I have never seen the times I have been.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.

A side of Florida I have never seen the times I have been.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

No problem at all, these photos have been taken around the st pete beach area, come here a lot, a lovely place and completely different to the usual busy orlando.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Man I love Florida. Not been for three years but looking to go in October next year. St petes is one of the places we hope to send a few days at on our travels. Looks lovely, some great pics there bud.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice set of photos!

One little bit of advice is to always make sure the horizon is perfectly level, especially when water is involved. Just a small point, but makes a big difference.


----------



## Wozski (Mar 27, 2011)

how do you take pics with the sun in the background, yet still have everything normal?
cheers


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

wookey said:


> Nice set of photos!
> 
> One little bit of advice is to always make sure the horizon is perfectly level, especially when water is involved. Just a small point, but makes a big difference.


Thanks, thats one thing i had notice when looking back through the pictures, ill see what they look like edited when i get home by rotating them slightly but not sure will look right.


----------



## liam20 (Oct 13, 2010)

god i miss that place wish i could afford to go back


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

liam20 said:


> god i miss that place wish i could afford to go back


Im lucky parents have a place out here so normally come once a year.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Some nice looking pictures there.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

streaky said:


> Some nice looking pictures there.


Thank you, I'm pleased with the outcome generally


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Took a few more today and this evening doing a bit of experimenting and trying long exposure shots. Shots taken in Clearwater and St Petes Beach



















These require more light in the car but was limited with time and resources but i know how to improve now.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice shots.:thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice set, love the second one of the first batch.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thankyou, think I'm improving with every picture taken


----------



## TANNER23 (May 18, 2012)

Lovely shots mate! Can't wait to get a decent camera. Is the 18-55mm lens the one that came as part of the kit? 

Also love Clearwater! Do they still have some great crazy golf?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Cool pics man! You are so lucky going once a year! I am lucky enough to have been 5 times to orlando, Naples and the keys and I love the place. If I had no family I'd be there to live. I started a Florida pics thread in this section some time ago if your interested.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

I am heading out to Florida next month, looking at the pic's makes me wish I was there now! I was at clearwater/St Pete's earlier in the year so some of the pic's look familiar


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

nice pics


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Wozski said:


> how do you take pics with the sun in the background, yet still have everything normal?
> cheers


What do you mean? The ones with the sun in the background, everything else is (_or almost is_) in silhouette.

The one with the chair would be nicer with more water and less of the seaweed'y beach (IMHO) looks like some interesting jetty's/piers on the horizon which would create some "interest" in the photo.

[edit]
Also a bit of RoT on the chair!
[/edit]


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

I am no photography expert but you clearly have a naturally good eye.

Nice shots


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Thank you very much, florida is a lovely place, I'm getting to the point where I'm ready to do the theme parks again. As for taking pictures, Iv inly been doing it for the last 8-9months so are just getting used to it and experimenting really. The 18-55mm lens is the one with the kit and the camera


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Some nice shots there mate :thumb:


----------

